# After a strong start for the new DTM, season continues for BMW at the Lausitzring.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

After the long winter break, the DTM has two rounds in May. Just 14 days after the season opener in Hockenheim (GER), the six BMW drivers will contest rounds three and four of the year at the Lausitzring (GER). The fans can look forward to a packed racing programme at the ***8220;Motorsport Festival***8221;. In addition to the DTM, the ADAC GT Masters will also compete on the 3.478-kilometre track.

*The situation:*
With 25 points for second place in the first race, pole position for race two, and eighth place in the race on Sunday, Timo Glock (GER) of BMW Team RMG (RMR) was the most successful BMW driver at the season opener in Hockenheim. DTM champion Marco Wittmann (GER) also picked up points for RMG in both races and was rewarded for his strong chase from 17th to 3rd place with a spot on the podium. Bruno Spengler (CAN) in ninth place in the second race scored the first two points of the season for BMW Team RBM.

*The expectations:*

BMW Motorsport Director Jens Marquardt: ***8220;The DTM delivered everything that we pledged it would at the season opener in Hockenheim. It was not only the races that were real thrillers, but the qualifying sessions too. We wanted to give the fans even more action ***8211; and we succeeded. It also showed that the focus really is on the drivers this year. In particular, this was demonstrated by Timo Glock and Marco Wittmann, who finished on the podium after starting from 17th on the grid. Overall the first round of the 2017 DTM was a great success and has whet the appetite for the races at the Lausitzring. I***8217;m really looking forward to the Motorsport Festival and the ADAC GT Masters. BMW Team Schnitzer with Philipp Eng and our BMW Motorsport Junior Ricky Collard got off to a good start to the season in that series with the win at the opening weekend in Oschersleben. No doubt the reunion with Charly Lamm and his team will be another highlight for the DTM fans.***8221;

*Stefan Reinhold (Team Principal, BMW Team RMG):* ***8220;We gained a lot of new experience at the season opener in Hockenheim, and experienced how the many changes for the 2017 DTM season actually affect our operations. This involved a lot of work for our team, but we were rewarded with the first good results of the year. We want to build on this at the Lausitzring. Now we are definitely more aware of what we can expect as a team and will focus on preparing for that.***8221;

*Marco Wittmann (#11, Red Bull BMW M4 DTM ***8211; 58 races, 8 wins, 16 podiums, 8 pole positions, 539 points, 2 Drivers***8217; titles):* ***8220;Things have usually gone well for me at the Lausitzring in the past, that was where I brought home my title in 2014. And I did very well there in 2016 with fourth and sixth place, even though the track has never really suited us. I am extremely confident and think that with the new car and the new rules there is uncertainty on every racetrack this year. It goes without saying that the aim is to get a good result.***8221;

*Augusto Farfus (#15, Shell BMW M4 DTM ***8211; 68 races, 4 wins, 12 podiums, 5 pole positions, 345 points):* ***8220;It can only get better than in Hockenheim, so we have to be positive. It wasn***8217;t our weekend at the Hockenheimring. The Lausitzring gives us the opportunity to restart the season.***8221;

*Timo Glock (#16, DEUTSCHE POST BMW M4 DTM ***8211; 58 races, 3 wins, 6 podiums, 2 pole positions, 238 points):* ***8220;Like at the premiere last year, we will once again be at the Lausitzring with the ADAC GT Masters this season. It will be an incredible spectacle for the fans. I have very positive memories of the Lausitzring, even though BMW hasn***8217;t always done so well there. I am excited to see how we are positioned this year and I***8217;m looking to a full stand and a full paddock.***8221;

*Bart Mampaey (Team Principal, BMW Team RBM):* ***8220;We had a steep learning curve over the course of the Hockenheim weekend ***8211; and of course we want to transfer this into some good results at the Lausitzring. Our drivers were definitely competitive, but they suffered a dose of bad luck during incidents in the races. I hope that this weekend will be better and that we will be able to bring home some good points.***8221;

*Bruno Spengler (#7, BMW Bank BMW M4 DTM ***8211; 141 races, 14 wins, 45 podiums, 17 pole positions, 760 points, 1 Drivers***8217; title):* ***8220;I have very, very good memories of the Lausitzring. I have had a few podium positions and wins there, not forgetting the first victory after BMW made its DTM comeback. It was also win number 50 for BMW in 2012, which is why the Lausitzring is special to me. I like the track and really enjoy driving there. The spectators there are very passionate about motorsport. I am highly motivated.***8221;

*Tom Blomqvist (#31, BMW Driving Experience M4 DTM ***8211; 38 races, 1 win, 5 podiums, 1 pole position, 172 points):* ***8220;I had tough races at the Lausitzring in 2016, so hopefully things will be better this year. Last year the Motorsport Festival was quite a good event with the shared weekend with the ADAC GT Masters, so hopefully a lot of fans will return. They can definitely look forward to their visit.***8221;

*Maxime Martin (#36, SAMSUNG BMW M4 DTM ***8211; 48 races, 2 wins, 6 podiums, 2 pole positions, 231 points):* ***8220;After the bad luck in Hockenheim, I***8217;m putting my hopes on a successful weekend at the Lausitzring. I***8217;ve always done well there in the past which is why I think we might have a good chance. No doubt we will experience another two thrilling races. We***8217;re aiming for points.***8221;

*The history:*

The DTM has contested 19 races at the Lausitzring since 2001. The track is 3.478 kilometres in length and was opened on 20th August 2000. At their very first appearance on their DTM comeback, BMW celebrated its most successful weekend in Lusatia to date: First Spengler secured pole position ahead of Farfus, then Spengler clinched BMW***8217;s 50th DTM victory in the race. Farfus was also on the podium in third place.


----------

